# Perdida de nomemclaturas al copiar y Pegar en Isis (Proteus)



## thevenin (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola amigos,

He estado buscando en la ayuda, en el foro, en google, y nada.

Al copiar y pegar en Isis un trozo de un esquema me pierde las nomemclaturas de los componentes, poniéndoles una interrogación, p. ej. R1 lo sustituye por R?, así que al simular me da error diciendo que hay partes duplicadas.

¿Hay alguna forma de evitarlo?

Saludos.


----------



## fgcom (Mar 25, 2007)

hola
Luego de pegar una parte del circuito, dicha parte queda des-referenciada como te sucede.
Para solucionarlo:
Menu tools->global annotator->luego escoge si quieres que la referencia sea global "whole" o no y dale ok


----------



## thevenin (Mar 26, 2007)

¡Funciona!, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------

